# Shimano mx high flange coaster hub



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

Im looking for a mx high flange coaster brake rear hub if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jan 12, 2020)

Do you have a picture of one like you want.? Roger


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

MX black high flange hub coaster brake that works, i dont care about outside appearance


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

This one is junk, so need one that works, and like i said dont care wat it looks like


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

Do u have one and if so how much and wats it look like as in condition i found one but its in rough shape and its missing the snap ring to hold on the cog, but if u have a nice one for a reasonable price ill take it if it works and is all there dont care about outside condition as long as it works


----------



## unregistered (Jan 12, 2020)

@Ernest Varney if you want to sell that one Id be interested. Thanks.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

I cant i gotta send it back to who i bought it from so i can get my money back for it. Thats why im looking for another one to replace that one.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

Do u have one or not cuz im in dire need


----------



## unregistered (Jan 12, 2020)

No, I’m afraid I don’t have one but would buy yours outright. Thanks


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

Why do u think u can fix it ? Cuz im thinking of finding a machine shop to see if they can fix the scoring on the top part of the inside of the hub thinking about seeing if someone can fill in the scoring then make it smooth again to use.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 12, 2020)

I’d sure like to try but not specifically sure what’s wrong with yours.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jan 12, 2020)

I wud have to get wat i paid for it , cuz im not gonna lose money


----------



## looneymatthew (Apr 14, 2021)

How much did you pay for it?


----------

